

Among the apocalyptic libertarians of Silicon Valley - pron
http://harpers.org/archive/2015/01/come-with-us-if-you-want-to-live/?single=1

======
davidgerard
This one is better:
[https://pdf.yt/d/-jQQX6XY9dU0LN4G](https://pdf.yt/d/-jQQX6XY9dU0LN4G)
Apparently, LW readers will in fact take over civilisation.

